# 
!              2004 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,    .

----------


## Kvalex

-       !

    -     ?       -  -2,3     -11,14?
       .

Svetishe   ,        !      -   !         , ..      (   ) ,         .

   -           !       .

----------


## Svetishe

,   .       ,    .

----------


## Kvalex

-      . ..     +    +  +        =  .            ,             -   . .    -   ,     , ..   , , , .

       .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## LIAR_n

,     ,          ,      ,       ?.   . 
   , ,  .   ,    ,   3.    ,      4  2004, ,           ,     ,     2005  3  2005,     ?          , -   ?   ,    ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

> 


  ,          ,        ,     .     .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

(  ) ...

----------


## AF

,     .      :Big Grin:

----------


## LIAR_n

,           ?         010   2  ?       ?       ? 

PS -    ,           :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,        .     ,    ,          ,       .

----------


## LIAR_n

.           :Smilie:          ,   ?         ?  18   ........ ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


,   .       ,    .

----------


## LIAR_n

:   1       :   .     3,  ,           . .   ,   ,      ,        ,       ( )- .       ,         .         ,  .     ? 
  -     . -               ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## ANGEL

*LIAR_n*,        ,      ?  ,       ?

----------


## ANGEL

> ,       ?


, 
    ,      ,      . 
    ,      ,            ?     ,        ( ,         .10,       .003.           ,     .10    .003,      )         ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         .         ,  .    ?


        20            20,      ,        .      ,    ,      .


> ,  .    ?


  ,        .


> -     .


.

----------


## ANGEL

> -      . ..     +    +  +        =  .            ,            -   . .    -   ,     , ..   , , , .


*Kvalex*, *Svetishe*,    ,         " ",        .319.  2,5      "   "           ,    ,   , ..    .              ,        ,          .

----------


## LIAR_n

.      :Smilie: 



> ?


      ,   .      ,   -  ,    -       . 


> 20            20,      ,        .      ,    ,      .


  ,  ,     . 20        3?

----------


## ANGEL

> ,  ,     . 20        3?


 2/94

----------


## ANGEL

> ,   .


*LIAR_n*,                 ,    .       () *Kvalex*  - 


> ,     , ..   , , , .


.

----------


## Svetishe

> Svetishe,    ,         " ",        .319.


    ,            ,     .

----------


## LIAR_n

...   ,        2002 ,   . (        ),      4  2002 ,       ?         1 :Frown:  

 ,       4  2004,     1  2005 ., 
     , 
            .
        .       . ? 
   - ?
 ,     .     :Frown:

----------


## LIAR_n

,

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       4  2004,     1  2005 ., 
>     , 
>             .
>         .


 



> . ?


,      ,    ,        ,         .


> - ?


 1  2004  -     ,  1.01.04 -.

----------


## ANGEL

> 


*Svetishe*,       #19 (   *Kvalex*,   #5)     " "     ( ,     )         ( #6)?
     " ",      ,     ..     ,   ,        ,          ,         ,   ,    ,        (      ).

----------


## Svetishe

,         ,         .


> ,


 ,    ,     .   .  ,           ,       .      ,  ,         ,    .


> ,   ,        ,          ,         ,   ,    ,        (      ).


        ,  ,    -         .    - ,       4      ,   1        ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## ANGEL

> ,         .


    ,   ?   -  ? /.     /.    ?       " "  ,     ?  , ,    ?

----------


## LIAR_n

*ANGEL*, *Svetishe*,   .
      ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

*    25  :*
 ( ,      ,  ).
:
1.       (    ) - 12000 .
2.      80000  (   ).
3.             18000  (  ).
4.         90000  (13 ) (  130000  (16 )) (  ).
        ,   ,        ,    ,       .
       .

 = 18000 : 90000 = 0,2

 .. = (12000 + 80000) x 0,2 = 18400

 .

_           :   (            ,          ,     ,     )   ,  ,               .
              ._

----------


## ANGEL

*Svetishe*, ,         *,     ,    * ,  :
1.   12000
2.    . . 80000
3.      18000
4.  ( .  )     . 80000

: 18000/80000 = 0,225
                 .. =(12000+80000)*0,225 =20700.

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,    .

----------

!          (  8 ).  : ,  ++++ .      -2  -3       .       :
1.               ?  ,    :       ,    - .     ?      20    ,          ?
2.         ,    ,  "    .             "?                  (..  )?
 ... , ,

----------


## Svetishe

1.     ,          20.
2.      ,     .

----------

> 1.     ,          20.
> 2.      ,     .


1.   ,  ,     ,      ,      90-1,   20  90-2          ?
2.        ,  ,   :      *   ?

3.      .   4      -          ,    .                .    4       .         20   .         , ..      . , ,           ?

----------

46 ?

----------


## Svetishe

1.    , 
    46  90-1
    90-2  20
     ,        
2.   .

3.         ,    ,

----------

> 1.    , 
>     46  90-1
>     90-2  20
>      ,        
> 3.         ,    ,


1. -  ,      ,    .  ,         ?   ,     4  2005.    ,   ( .2).      .  ,     ,          ,      .    ,      ?
3.       ,      4   ?         . ..                    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,     4  2005.    ,   ( .2)


 


> ,     ,          ,      .


,    .


> ,      ?


  2/94 "   ".    : -       -  .

----------

> ,    .  2/94 "   ".    : -       -  .


          ,    -    ,      .
     ,     ,  " "  -2  -3?

----------


## Svetishe

:   -  ?  ,  ,      .

----------


## ANGEL

> ,      ,    .


*Svetishe*,         :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,    .  .

----------


## Svetishe

*ANGEL*, , .

----------


## Kvalex

> ,   ?


    . 319   ,       ( ),           ( ,       )     ( )            ( ).

,     ,      (20),   ,   .
         25 "   "      ,      20  2002 . N -3-02/729.   ,         :
     1.  ,  ,       ,      .
     2.  .
         (2)   :
     2.1.  .
     2.2.    (   ).
     2.3.  ,     .
     ,  ,   ,        ,   . ,   (, ,   ..) ,         .

----------


## LIAR_n

,  . 
 1  2005       4 - . 
 , , , .     ,    Å.
         .     1 ,  3    .         ,    ( )   ?   . 
     10     ..     .?
    ?

----------

> :   -  ?  ,  ,      .


  -.
,     ,   - "".

----------


## Kvalex

> ,  . 
>     1 ,  3    . 
>      10     ..     .?


   -            .   ,         ,           .
 -  20  .    , ..    (            2 .   )
        01.01.04.

----------


## LIAR_n

...   :Frown: 
     10 ,       ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

> 10 ,       ?   ?


  ,  , ,   ,  .  - ??

----------


## LIAR_n

(  :Smilie: )?

----------


## Svetishe

?       ,      ...

----------


## LIAR_n

,   ,         2004 ,    2005.

----------


## Svetishe

,  .

----------


## LIAR_n

.   :Smilie:

----------


## Li_Lu

> -  20  .    , ..    (            2 .   )


   ,    ,                   (  )         ?  ,       ?     1    ,   2    ...

----------


## Svetishe

.       , ...

----------

> ,      ,    .


   ? (anetta-my@rambler.ru)

----------


## Yanushka

> 1.     ,          20.
> 2.      ,     .


   -,       ,     .   : "  ..."?????     -  ??      "" -   ..
   "",         ,  .  ,   /    - ???????
Svetish, ,          ,      ,    /    .    .

----------


## Yanushka

[QUOTE=Svetishe]*    25  :*
3.             18000  (  ).
4.         90000  (13 ) (  130000  (16 )) (  ).
        ,   ,        ,    ,       .


  , ! ,        ?
,    ,  -  100.000 ,     ( ),      (        -  100.000 .          ?

yana@comservice.ru
  ,  ,    !

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,                    .


.


> ,    ,  -  100.000 ,     ( ),      (        -  100.000 .          ?


       . ""  .

----------


## Pola

,      .  ,       , ...
palanger@yandex.ru
  ,     ,       -  / -  20 - ,   ,   .,      /  ,   ,   ,  ...,     ,           -  ,     .         ,  ...       ,   10    .      ,     ...1/1*1=1,   ...

----------


## Svetishe

> /  ,


.            , ..  .

----------


## Pola

Svetishe, ,  , .  ,   ,   ,     ...

----------


## Yanushka

Svetish,   ,       (    )

----------

> ,      ,    .


    Sina_S@List/ru

----------


## jaspis

,   !

_4.14.     ,    .           ._

      .

----------

> ,      ,    .


      . ( vns@udm.ru)
 !

----------

,              ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------

?        ?      ?
     ?
      20  (20 10)-
20 70- / 
20 69 - 
20 02 - 
    (  ,          ?),    .
    . 
  .8    010 .2 
   ?    .       .

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,        -  .

----------

,     20  08   ?  :   ,     (-      ,     ,     ),          (  ) -     , ..          (   08.3 ),    (   20 ).
         , ..     ,        ...  :Embarrassment:  
  ,   ,  - - 20  08?  :Frown:

----------

?

----------

1.   :
- 
- /    +
-     ,    
2. **  * (   )*
3.       ,       (  ,          )     ( 319 )

----------

?

----------

-     ,    .   !!!      ,     -    ?     ?    ,        .

----------

> ,      ,    .


, ,    !
litvina_2002@mail.ru
.

----------

> Svetishe 
>         ,      ,    .


!      !   ! 
riva65-90@mail.ru

----------


## JulZ

Svetishe,     .
zagorodnaya@bk.ru

----------


## oi

?

----------

, ,     26   90,     /   20 ?

----------


## Svetishe

> , ,     26   90,     /   20 ?

----------

/:
1.             ? 
2.        ,   "    ".       ,       . ?
3.    /       ,     1   "   "   " "   (    ).

----------

.     /  /.
 /    .
 /    %    ,    , ,  1    . 
                       ...  / .
 ?

----------

.       .         ( . 319),          ,        ().

----------

,   1 .      ,       , , , .       - ?

----------


## Svetishe

> - ?


      .

----------

))       ,   !!!      . ,  -         .

----------

. . ,    ,    : 
1.    .
2.        (/)
3.    -      . 

  ,             .  ?

----------


## Svetishe

.    ?       ,         .

----------

/              /    ,   /  .         ,           ,      /  /.

             /  /.

----------

))     .      -      .,    -   20.
   -           (( ,       ( ,      ) ..         (       )     -  ,        ? 
   -    (      ,   )?

----------


## Svetishe

> -           (( ,       ( ,      ) ..         (       )


  ,    .       ?   **       .

----------

,     ?      ? (   )
    ,         ,      ,        ,      ,        . ((

----------


## Svetishe

:    ,     20    .       ,    .

----------

..,   ,       ?      . , ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

**,        ...  :Embarrassment:      .      ,   . 


> , ,       ?


 ,    ,        . ,    .

----------

Svetishe,             :Smilie:       -        -     .      .....     .    -           20. 
   ,     .     :Smilie:

----------

> 3.             18000  (  ).
> 4.         90000  (13 ) (  130000  (16 )) (  ).


! , !        ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

16    130 000
      13    90 000
       3    18 000

----------

> 16    130 000


  ?      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

16
     13
    3

----------

, :
  ( )   :
:
   4     15000 .
    .
      (  1500)      (  500).
       2 :   2000 (    ),   3000 (    ).

= (15000+2000) /(15000+2000)  
?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

?    .

----------

.
   :
=  ,     /   ,     .
    ....

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,   , ....   .

----------

> .    ,   , ....   .


      0...



> .    ,   , ....   .


..    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

2   100   200 , 25    100  . 31   : 200/(100+200)=0,67

----------

!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!
*Svetishe*,     ,   ,    100            50 ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

200/(50+200)=0,8   ..  ,         .

----------

,        ....
:
1.     (  )
2.           ?

----------


## Svetishe

20  - ,   
    ,

----------

> ,


  ? 
           ?

----------

> Svetishe,    ,   ,    100            50 ,     ?


    :     100 ,     30.    


> 200/(50+200)=0,8


  (200+70)/(100+200)?  :Hmm:

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


   ,       .



> ?


    ,     20   .


> :     100 ,     30.


   200 +   100   30+70,      :
200/(200+30)=0,87 
     ,      ,    .

----------

, *Svetishe*, ,   !         ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     20 ,   ,  20  ,  -  .    -     ,      -  .
   ,          ,     .

----------

.      (  ),  ,     .     20   ,       ,     9 ,  ,   ,           ....    ,         20,      .  :         ?

----------


## Svetishe

20      .    ,      ,     ,            .

----------

,  "          ".     ???       !  !!!

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

?   \           : /, ...    ,   .       !?
  /     .        ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,  25,26     20,    
     ,      ,    .

----------

,   ?    26   20 .  .      ,  ?

----------

.         ?
  :
1.      
2.      ,        
3.    .   

???
        ?

----------

- , ,   !  - !!!  :Frown: 
     ,     . 
1.   175
2. .  68
3.  . 36 (   )
 .   : 279

: 36/279=0,13 (     )
  279  0,13     36!!! (    ?)  :Frown:  

      ,           !!!

----------


## Svetishe

,          .    20   ,    .


> ,   ?    26   20 .  .      ,  ?


 ,    26  20   ,   .

----------

127  128     .  ,   ,  !

----------


## Svetishe

, .

----------


## 08

!  ! 
  ,           !  ?
   ,       ,     .         /  /. 
 .  -  (   ),      ,      . 20   .  ,    !

----------

!    , ...  ,   .  : eliks78@mail.ru !

----------


## m.ivan78

!    .  .  : m.ivan78@mail.ru  !

----------


## 07

-   !  ,    -     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## 07

,   ,     ,     / ,   ...   ,   ?         ? (,         ?      !)

 .        ,       . ,  : "_ ,     . 1  4 . 1 . 254 _ "

----------

!  ,        . kimtari@yandex.ru  !

----------


## Svetishe

,      , ,   ,      .



> .        ,       . ,  : " ,     . 1  4 . 1 . 254  "


    -

----------


## 07

> ,      , , ....


  ?



> -   .


! :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> ?

----------

!  ,        : sava_2@mail.ru  !

----------

!  ,        : angell-008@mail.ru  !

----------


## *Tanja*

! ,          :tanja050767@mail.ru

----------

! ,         :tatjan-ka@mail.ru

----------


## KORTI

,  ,,      
KORTUMAN@RAMBLER.RU 
 .

----------

> ,   .       ,    .


    .  ,   ?

----------


## _

! ,         :elenakchr@mail.ru

----------


## KORTI

,  -      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,  .

----------


## KORTI

, .

----------


## velana_

,!
 , ,         e-mail:velana_@bk.ru
   ,   ,   .


__________________

----------


## sveetna

*Svetishe*,   -?        ...

----------


## Svetishe

,     18.     ,   - ,   ,       .

----------


## Solga

*Svetishe,*       ,           (   ).    . 319   ,         .        ..

----------


## sveetna

, .     *Svetishe*, , ?!   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,    . ,   ,    ? .  ,    ,   -   ,         .

----------


## Solga

> ,    . ,   ,    ? .  ,    ,   -   ,         .


,     ,  ,     ,      .   ,        ,           ,         . 
    .  ,     . 
1  -   
2  - ,       ":, " .. , . 5- 2008 .:
",    . 319   ,      ,   ( ),        ( ,       )     ( )            ( ).  ,    ,     (  )        (      ),            (       ).            .

 52.    ""     " ".      .
    ()     ( )  ,        100 000 . (     - 80 000 .).
       .         (  ,      )  350 000 . (     - 300 000 .).    ( )  .    280 000 . (     - 250 000 .).
           . ,         .
 ,                :
80 000 + 300 000 - 280 000 = 100 000 ."

  :
"   ", 2006, N 2

"      ,  ,                  ,      -        ,            ,          .          .  ,       " ",     . 319        06.06.2005 N 58-,     "" .      (. 1)      ( ,  )."

 ,   ,      , /  : 2     ,    (     2)   ,   -,     ,  31.12.2007 .,     ,   2008       , ,    2008     . 
   , ,  ,        , ,  ,    ,  ,    . ,  /         . 

,      .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,     .      .      .    ,   ,  ,  ,        ,      .     ,        ,              .
     ,             ,   
_2.         ,    () ,         () _ 

_       ()   , , ,     _ 
..     ,             .        :
_2.  ,     () ,   ,               ,    ,        .
    (   )    ,          (),      ()    _ 
..        ,      ,  ,     .        10%.     ,  10%         .     ,         .
               ,        .
:    ,      ,       ,    .   ,    ,      ,        , , .

----------


## Marina VL

Svetishe  .        ,                    (   ,      ) :Frown:                    ,                :yes:

----------


## Solga

Svetishe, 
  .
..     ,     ?
  2007      ,    -    31    ,         .          /,    /.      .
..        ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,    ,       ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

> ..     ,     ?


 ?   ,       ,       ,   -   ,           .    ,          ,     .


> 2007      ,    -    31    ,         .         /,    /.      .
> ..        ?


 ,  ,     .

----------


## Solga

> ?   ,       ,       ,   -   ,           .    ,          ,     . ,  ,     .


,    ,     .          :Smilie:

----------

,            ?      ?   ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

(  ),      .     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

..     ?

----------

Svetishe,    ,   :Smilie: 
   1  2     .    31.03.2009.    (     ).         ,    ,    ,     ?        ,    (  ?).
 -         ?   , -....
-    ,     :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> 1  2     .    31.03.2009.


    .

----------

..      - 0,    , .      -  , 2   ,    ( ), ?      :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,     .

----------



----------


## 35

Svetishe, , ,       ?  -     -       ?   - -  ?

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

! ,  .         15   30  2009,       2/2008,    ,             ,     .     ,    ,        .              .        20        ,   1      20     .       ?      ,        ??    .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ,        .


  .     1     1 ,  1 -    .  


> 1      20


  1,   1   1 http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

!     ,             30 .        ,      ,        .
        ,     31 .

----------


## Svetishe

,       .

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

. !

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

20 ,   , ,   ,         ,    ,          ,        ? .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

,    . !!

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

,     ,     ,  ,    -  ,       ,       ,      ,        (    ),       ,       ..     .... ...

----------


## Svetishe

.       ,     ,           .

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

, ,    ))

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

,      ,    ,      ??        .      .

----------


## Svetishe

- ,      .

----------


## verno777@mail.ru

!

----------


## Kid21

,     ,               ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ?

----------


## Kid21

,        .
       :
**
 1  642074        321727
  302793
 = (642074-321727)/321727=0,995
    = (0+302793)+0,995=301279,04

**
.  420488       
  1    320347  
 2 1858527   ,     -3   151800
  665135
 = 1858527/(420488+642074)=1,75
   = (301279,04+665135)*1,75=1691224,57
    2.      .         ?

*  :*

  = 1858527/(420488+642074+1858527)=0,64
   = (301279,04+665135)*0,64=618504,99
?????

----------


## Kid21

-         ,        ,    ? :Hmm:

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

,            ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,            ?


   ,          ,      ,   .

----------


## 2

,     .        . .      ,  ,  ,        ?       . Svetishe.      .          .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,          ,      ,   .


 .  5!

----------


## accauntin

,     20   .-         (.  1      20   ..)  ?!

----------


## Svetishe

20          .

----------


## Vatrugka

, , ! :Redface: 
1.         ,       ,      .     20 .,      ,  , : "  "???
2.        .   ,   20    ?

----------


## Svetishe

:   ,         .

----------


## Vatrugka

1 7.7    -  ?      20.01  ?

----------


## Svetishe

1     1 ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60
    .

----------


## accauntin

Svetishe,        ,       . accauntin@rambler.ru.....  ?, .

----------


## accauntin

:        ,    -   09  ,    -             ..............       -...........   ????

----------


## Svetishe

,    !

----------


## Svetishe

> :        ,    -   09  ,    -             ..............       -...........   ????


        ,    ,     ,      .   ,    ,   ,     ,  20 10.   ,       ,   20   .        ,       41.

----------

> ..        ,      ,  ,     .        10%.     ,  10%         .     ,         .


      :          ,  - 26    .      10% -     .   ???

----------


## Svetishe

> :          ,  - 26    .      10% -     .   ???


   ?

----------

. 
   ,        -  .    ,    .       .    ,      . 
*Svetishe* :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

2/2008 ?

----------

,   2009    ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,     .     .      .       ?  - ,   .

----------

Svetishe, ..   ,            (       ),    "."      ???          ?

   :    ,  .        %.          -     20 .      -     20   .

        (     ),       .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,            (       ),    "."      ???          ?


     "".    ,   ,            . ,      ,      -  ,       .       .

----------

, Svetishe.

     : ,       - ,    ? ..   ,    ,                     ?

----------


## Svetishe

> :    ,  .        %.          -     20


,   . 


> 


 .   18 , .  ,   -

----------

,      ,           2,        .   ,      . 
 2     2   . :Smilie:

----------


## SO

,    .   ,       2/2008.      ,     )

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       2/2008.      ,     )

----------

Svetishe,    -       ?

----------


## Svetishe

> -     20 .      -     20   .





> -       ?


   " ",   " "  .          2/2008,    .

----------

> ..        ,      ,  ,     .        10%.     ,  10%         .     ,         .
> .


,            20 ,           ..   -  .
   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     .    ,     ,     .

----------

,    :
 :
 -    .,     . 
-   .

    ??? 

      ?

----------


## Svetishe

.    -  ,  - .    ,    :       =  ,        = .   .

----------

> :          ,  - 26    .      10% -     .   ???


Svetishe,   -       . ,       159,     26   %         "   26 .,       10%"

 , Svetishe,         ,  .      -    ,          .    .     ,

----------


## Svetishe

,          .    ,   ,    ,    ,    ,    .       ,     .        2/2008,         .         ,    .   ,        -  ,        ,     ,       .   ,       ,    ,     .

----------

1. ..  ,       ,   -     ,       ?


2.


> ,        -  ,        ,     ,       .


  ,               ,   .      ?

----------


## Svetishe

1. . 
2.     ,  ,             ,   .        .
 ,      ,   ,     .

----------

, Svetishe.

----------

> 16    130 000
>       13    90 000
>        3    18 000


    ?    -      .
,      10 ,      5.     .
            -10 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------

> ,


,  .
 :Frown: 
,  10     5 ,     20-.
     ,     5        5      ?

----------


## Svetishe

?       . 
        .

----------

> ?       . 
>         .


. .
  /.
              ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


       , ,   .

----------

> , ,   .


*Svetishe*  .          . :Smilie: 
        ?

----------


## Svetishe

.          .           .   -  2/2008  .

----------


## svyazM

, -  .    . 
1. \   (-).   : - ,  ,    25 .  26  90 .    .   ,        .     , .   20    . 
2.\   ,     ,  , .  \.   .      ,              .
3.       \   \  2009.,     . (   .)      \   \,    ,  .      " ".  
               ?

----------


## Svetishe

2/2008 ?

----------


## svyazM

. , ,    ? 
 ,    ,         ,     ()?     ,        \   \.
      2009  2010.,      .        "",       . 
   .     .         ()  20 .   20 .  25       .   -   .    25   ?

----------


## Svetishe

> . , ,    ?


 ,

----------


## svyazM

2009.    , . 2   2009   2010.            ?        2010 - .(     ,   )
    ?

----------


## svyazM

.     ,    ,  .  1 .  .
    .     .

----------


## Svetishe

,    2009 .           ,     ,      .

----------


## svyazM

1. .      2008.  2009  .  ?
2.       2009  2010.     .                   .       ?      .  ?    \,   \ . 
3.     1 .2010.      01.01.10     2      ?
4.  \     , .       -. .   ()   .
5.       ,      2\2008   .

----------


## Svetishe

> 1. .      2008.  2009  .  ?


  2009      


> 2.       2009  2010.                        .       ?


  ?    ,  ?

     ,    


> 5.       ,      2\2008   .


  ?

----------


## svyazM

1-       2009.,        ,    2010.  ,            (),         .
2-     2008  2009.,         .        ,        . .       .    2-    950 ..  .
   ,         (-  2009. - 2010.) .      ,         2009.( )          2009?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         (-  2009. - 2010.) .      ,         2009.( )          2009?


   ?  ,    ?    ,    .
         ,   .

----------


## svyazM

1 .2010.:
     ,     .  .  1.01.10.     , .       . ?
 \           ?
   ,   \   .
    .   .     .        .     .  ,   .    .     2010.  ( ).

----------


## Svetishe

,         ,              97  20.
       ,   ,  1   .

----------


## svyazM

01.01.10             .      (. 1.)         ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     .

----------


## svyazM

.            .
.    :      ,    ( )   20 .       25,       ,      .        (  ).       20 . ( (),, ,   , .   25 .).      .

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,          .      ,    25   -  -.

----------


## svyazM

.     26 . (     -     ,           ).        .25 (    )     .26      .   . 26       . 
:
 .20
1- . . - 20000
2- . . - 20000
1- .  - 30000
2- .  - 30000
 100000
  26 . - 150000
 .  1 .. - 20000\100000*150000 = 30000.    . 20  1- . .  .. 
    .  .   26 . .  90. .     25 .  ,  26  .    25 .  ,  ()  26 . .     .
  .      .   20 .    ,           25 .

----------


## svyazM

,    .     - 47975.82.   . 20  . 77791.53,   125767.35 (    ).   2       . 47975.82*    .

----------


## ekatkol

! ,         : ekatkol@bk.ru

----------

(-2, -3)     .

----------

,        . ..        ,        .        20??

  :    ..
   01.01.10,   28.02.10.    
01.03.10   .  ,  01.03.10        , ..      .       ?????

----------


## Svetishe

> .        20??


   ?


> , ..


""    ,     .

----------

> ?"


 ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

97

----------

Svetishe,        97?
   20/97  90.2/20 ?

----------


## Svetishe

:yes:   ,          9020

----------

.
Svetishe,     (.25)       ,       44,      25  44??     25 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   -  .    ,       . 
 (    ,   ,   )

----------


## 2010

sos! , ,         ,    25 -      20    ..     ,     90?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## 2010

, ..  .    .         ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## 2010

,  (.       ?     , ..   ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

25          .           .

----------


## 2010

Svetishe,        ..    ?          ,   ? ""   ???

----------


## 2010

.

----------


## Svetishe

,         .   - ,  " "      .
.      ?     ,       .

----------


## 2010

. ..

----------


## 2010

,    ,  \  -      -     ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

> . ..


       ?     ?


> ,    ,  \  -      -     ,  ?


  :yes:

----------


## 2010

10   5-12      ,  2.3 .

----------


## Svetishe

,     .

----------

,   ))) Svetishe,   .   ,     !

----------


## 2010

.    ,          ,       ???

----------


## Svetishe

,           .

----------


## 2010

Svetishe, ,           -  ,           ,     ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## 2010

Svetishe,   .      . :Redface:

----------


## 2010

!   -     ,      :Smilie: ,     ,   ....               ,     .    ?    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Svetishe

.  ,     ,     ,      .  ,              .

----------


## Lada18

,        .       08  -  ,       ,       ,            ?   -  ?  !

----------


## Server56

552  .       ,       

1.    ,                  ,        .
2.  ,      ,     ,       ,        ,     .
3.  ,    ,      ,      ,        ,    .
              ,    .
       :
 08,  ,       ;
   (01 ),       .
    ,  .

----------


## Lada18

,   ,     ,       ,     ,       ?       08  ?                       ,    ,                   .

----------


## Svetishe

> .


    ?   ,   ,         , - ,    ,  ?   ,     ,

----------

> 1..      2008.  2009  .  ?


  ,   ?

    (   -     ) -   (     ,     )

   -   ,       (   100  ,    )
*
    -   .

  ?*1)         ,         -     

*  ?*2)    ,      ,       (31 ,        31   1  =)

* :      1   ,     * 
 - ,   31      -   :

   \    



   \   

      ,        -     -     -,      -    - -
(,   ,       )

     ,     -              .
__________________________________
     :

----------

> ,    .     - 47975.82.   . 20  . 77791.53,   125767.35 (    ).   2       . 47975.82*    .


1) *       26  ?*
    26    ,        .

2) * -      97 :     .* ,       - :
-     97     ,        .
-      ,      (     ,   97      - ..   100 ) -     ( ,   ) -    .

=>> ..  97   ,      -   .

*:* - ,        (   ,      )
=     
-   (,          - ..    )

----------


## SkullLaugh

-        ...

*1)        ?*

   , ,  ,                ...              .

   ,    ,            (  .63)     ,         20, 21, 23  29               .  -              .

,       (  ),   (, )   =     +   (   -,    ) -    .                ,   .

 , , !

_"    ?"_

  -   (   ,        ,      ...) -   !      )

         -    .

*2)*    ,   , .  ,   (,        ),    .

           : ,     , ,     ..

   .   -2  -3,  . ,          -29 (   ,    ).      -          -2    ,   -     ( )     .

     ?          ,         ,   -   ...      -   ...

    -    ...   ,       ,          :
)   95%      ;   5%   ,     =   ;
)        ,    30%   ;     20% ;   ( ,    ) -  70% =     ..

  -  ?
          ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

> ?          ,         ,   -   ...      -   ...


    ,   ,      .         ,     ,      .    ,   ,         ,      ,     ,    .

----------


## Spirik

.      "",  , /    ,   -3,  -2      - 08.06.11.     .   -             /-  ? .

----------


## SkullLaugh

> .      "",  , /    ,   -3,  -2      - 08.06.11.     .   -             /-  ? .


     ,     ,   , " " (  ) -   ...

    ...      -   .    -             .

----------


## Spirik

,       20         / +     ?

----------


## SkullLaugh

> ,       20         / +     ?


  ,    ?

      ) , ,   ,     ,     :
-   ,        ;
-  ;
-      (     );
-  ,    ;
-      ,    ;
-  .

 .  ,      ,    .        .         ,   .318:  ,      , .

----------


## amanda

?    ?      .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Klukvochka

!  ,         .      18/2008  .   : 
1)     ,   ,   ?  
  ...
2)    ,       ? 
3)          -  ,      ?
 !

----------


## Svetishe

1. ,     
2. 
3.

----------


## Klukvochka

> 3.


   ,       ,      ,    ,       ?    .

----------


## Svetishe

2     ,      20     .   5 ,  5    ,  31

----------


## Klukvochka

> 2     ,      20     .   5 ,  5    ,  31


  !!!

----------


## Klukvochka

,     /     .     , .       , /   .  ,        ?            ? 
 !

----------

_
         _       

        _           -   _  _       _   

_

----------

> 2     ,      20     .   5 ,  5    ,  31


     ( )_        -         

     -

----------


## Klukvochka

> _
>          _       
> 
>         _           -   _  _       _   
> 
> _


       20 .,        ...    -

----------

_     

         _ 
    _
      (           )


_______
   20    -   

   -       _   _

----------


## Klukvochka

> _______
>    20    -   
> 
>    -       _   _


            26.?     ,     -  20,    26        ?  ,     ,    ,   .

----------


## complect11

-      .

    ?      ?

     :

"2     ,      20     .   5 ,  5    ,  31   "

  ?     ?

  ()  ,   ?

  ,        ?


.

----------


## Svetishe

,   ?

----------


## complect11

-  .

   -      ,         20 

.

----------


## complect11

,  ,     20      ,      ,     90 ,    " "

:

1.   " "     , 135 830,40  ,  201 022,94  ?

2.    90   - ,    " "              ?

    ?

.

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## complect11

?

   20 ,        ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

> "


   ,     .
.            ,        ,   .

----------


## complect11

:

"2     ,      20     .   5 ,  5    ,  31   "

" 31   " - ,       ,   ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

,   20

----------


## complect11

,    ?

      ?

.

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## complect11

.. 31    , 5   ,     ( ) 31   ?

.

----------


## Svetishe

?       ,

----------


## complect11

..  20  5   23:59:59?

.

----------


## amanda

31   " "

----------


## complect11

,   ...

----------


## Julianka77

1, ,   ,      20 .      ,      1      .    . :redface:

----------

.             ( 2  ,  ).
 :    , , , , . 
       20 .
      20     - 0.
  (20) - 700 ..,      20 - 250 .. 
  = (0+250)/700=0,3571 
..       250 ..
     ?
 ,            ?

----------


## Server56

> ( 2  ,  ).


  2/2008  ,      ,   ,      .
    ,      ,    (. 271 ).




> (20) - 700 ..,     20 - 250 ..


 = 700 - 250 = 450.
        (,   ),        ,  .

----------

.  -    ,   .
          .319?

----------

,   .   ""       ?

----------


## Server56

> .319?


 ,   . 319  ,   .
,   ,         ,    .    ,      20. ,   90,  .            .

----------

?

----------

> ?


   .    ?

----------

"  -" ?     ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

?

----------

> "  -" ?     ,  ?



   -  ,     .
 -    -            .

----------


## Svetishe

,   .

----------

?   1      (  -        ).

----------

Svetishe,    ,     , . ?

----------


## Svetishe

> Svetishe,    ,    , . ?


 ?  ?    1,    .

----------

.  . ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Vics

> -  ,     .
>  -    -            .


     .    ?

----------

-  ,  ,     -     .
..       (,  ?  ),   -,  -   (  -   ), 
  ,     ,        .

    .
________
     -    2                  .
______
         ,      (        90 .      . ).
       -   .

----------


## Vics

> ,


       ,     . 
 ,       ,      -  ?

----------

,  
    ,      .

..  ,         (     )
__________
            (,     100 ,     ,               ,    - ..  100 ,

     300 ,  100 

     ,      (.. 300-100 =200  -        .      100 .)

    2   11    :Smilie:

----------


## 68

,   .     - 2/08, 18/02  ,        , ..  .         ,      ?

----------

-       2 -    -

----------

20       /     -  .

----------


## 68

> 2





> 


      ,       ,    2       .

----------


## 68

> 20       /     -  .


            ?  ( )   (  )  ,      ???

----------

> ?


  .        .  , ,    -    .                -      .       !    /   . , ,     -   !

----------

> ,       ,    2       .


 2    -     -      :
      .
    ,    .

   - 3  ,      ,     .

    ( ) -

----------


## 68

. ,       (, ),      .

----------

-  ,   ?

    ,    -     -

----------


## 68

2.      .

----------


## 68

> -  ,   ?
> 
>     ,    -     -


    ,    ,    ,   /.

----------

?       : , ,  .      ,    ,   :, , .     :  , /. ,  .   /    -  . .        .     /.       . .        .    ,   .
        .        (    ).          -   ?   -  -   ?     /.         ,      - ?        . 318-319    .   -?

----------


## SkullLaugh

, .  ,  ,     ,     .

           .  ,              ,    .

 "-"     ,       . ,       ,   .  ,     ,             ,    .       -      ,   .

----------

,    ?    - - :  -    -, -     .     ?   ? -        ...
   ?

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,  ?

----------


## SkullLaugh

.       .

      ,           , , ,       .

, ,    "   " -           .          -     (  ),   (  ) " " (    ).
 ,        -   ,     ::condom:: .

----------

> ?


...            .. ,  ...          -      ?..  ..  -     ...

----------

-           (      ).
,          .
            .

       ?   ?

----------

, ,    ,   .

----------

-    .  ,     ,      ,      (   )
 -    ,      .
 ,     1     .  ,     (, ,  -35      ,    15       ,            ,   1       35 ,   15)

----------

S litsenziyami na programmy dlya proektirovwikov i t.d. - to zhe samoe

----------


## Nattallek

...     (- , :Frown: ),   ..      , 28.11  28.02 . :  +   ( ),         (  )         (100% -  30% ),       ..     ?          ,     ...  ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Nattallek

01.01.12? ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,      .

----------


## Nattallek

> ,     ,      .


       ..         20-      ,     10.07..         -  %  ..?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,        .   ,      .

----------


## djioeva-sveta

! 
E  ,   ,    !
  ,    !
  !

----------


## djioeva

,   . djioeva-sveta@mail.ru !

----------


## Svetishe

...     ..   .  ?

----------


## djioeva-sveta

> ...     ..   .  ?


    ,   .     !
  .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,   ,        .

----------


## Klukvochka

! , ,  ....   ,   .            .       2 .       .          / ? !

----------


## Server56

.

----------


## Klukvochka

> .


  !
   ,       ,     ,   ?    ?

----------


## Server56

.         .,      -  ( )      .

----------

"".    .
       :

           : ,      , . 
   .   -2  -3,  .          ,             ,     ,        .
              -2   -3    -,      -    , -   . 
           .          (   , ,             ).        .
          ?       ,    ?           ?             .          ?

  , ......
    .

----------


## Svetishe

,     .

----------

.
 ,             (    ,         )? 
  .               .         ,    ?           ?
    ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,     ,   ,    ,      ,     .     ,              .    ,  .   - .     ?

----------

.    .  .
               ?         
      ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------



----------


## Svetishe

2/2008?

----------

